# Wahoo



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't want to deal with the crowd at the pass or cruise the beach so Allen and I decided to head south Friday to try and catch a few wahoo.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like it was a great day for wahoo. We were probably at the same spot. Awesome catch.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Rigger said:


> Didn't want to deal with the crowd at the pass or cruise the beach so Allen and I decided to head south Friday to try and catch a few wahoo.


nice wahoo

so the zoo has started?

in last image is that jeff gordon the nascar x racer


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful....congrats :thumbup:


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 11, 2013)

rigger, I am basically an inshore guy, but would love to catch a wahoo!
would you share your typical set up and "how to" ? I have been looking at Tiagra 30's, but there could be something better, I just don know.
Thanks!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

chasingtails said:


> rigger, I am basically an inshore guy, but would love to catch a wahoo!
> would you share your typical set up and "how to" ? I have been looking at Tiagra 30's, but there could be something better, I just don know.
> Thanks!


I would be glad to share a few techniques with you and lean you towards some killer lures to do it with. Some guys prefer to high speed trolling for them and some slow troll. I have lures for each occasion. Check us out at Tailwalkerlures.com 

I'm local to the fort Walton beach area so if you want to stop by the shop to go over some techniques there or even visit us at the orange beach boat show this weekend, we will be here to help! Come see us.

Nice Catch Rigger!

Bryan


----------



## chasingtails (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you sir, will see you at the boat show



Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> I would be glad to share a few techniques with you and lean you towards some killer lures to do it with. Some guys prefer to high speed trolling for them and some slow troll. I have lures for each occasion. Check us out at Tailwalkerlures.com
> 
> I'm local to the fort Walton beach area so if you want to stop by the shop to go over some techniques there or even visit us at the orange beach boat show this weekend, we will be here to help! Come see us.
> 
> ...


----------

